# Kayak Regulations



## ogeecheehunter (Jun 18, 2012)

I am buying a Tandem SOT 15' Kayak.  When paddling around in a State Park would there be a regulation for My wife and I with two small kids on one tandem kayak?


----------



## applejuice (Jun 18, 2012)

ogeecheehunter said:


> I am buying a Tandem SOT 15' Kayak.  When paddling around in a State Park would there be a regulation for My wife and I with two small kids on one tandem kayak?



Not really, but
A life jacket for every person is required.


----------



## 93yj242 (Jun 18, 2012)

make sure its rated for four people or could be cited, and that the kids wear there jackets. Georgia law requires all children under 10 years of age to wear a U. S. Coast Guard approved PFD while onboard any moving boat. have you thought about a canoe? be safe and have fun!!


----------



## ogeecheehunter (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep we have several boats, we just like how you can jump off the yak and swim.


----------

